# Black ghost knife, lying on his side



## Christina (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, My black ghost is lying on his side and not moving much. I have taken him out of my big tank and put him in my small one with my baby fish. Is he dying?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

How does he look other than being on his side? How are your water parameters? When did it start?


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, he looked like he always did, not sick or any spots or owt, he just died a minute ago. I checked my water all is fine, PH nitrates, O2 temp everything is reading fine. Don't know what happened just found him lying on bottom around 2pm. Only thing different was I put in some cucumber and spinach for the royal plec which I have never done before.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

how long have you had him? Maybe he was stressed? hard to say why he died.


----------



## Turbodreamz (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------

